# Newcoming Fursuit Maker: SmoothPaw Creations



## ThaliaLupei (Aug 24, 2013)

*Text Changes*



-*Hey there!*
Hey there, fellow furs! The name's Savannah, but you can call me Thalia if you'd like.  
I've been making fursuits for about six months now, I've made three partials and a whole lot of tails and feet paws with my friend. But we had a small argument, she doesn't want to do it anymore, so I'm trying to start my own business. SmoothPaw Creations 
But here's the thing- I know, I know. You guys want pictures and examples of the work. I do not have any at this time. :/ I'm hoping to change that though! I'm giving HUGE  discount prices to the first five people who commission a fursuit from me! For those of you on a budget, this is for you! 

I really am hoping to hear from you fellow furs to help make this dream of mine a success. You can go to my website (_*website redacted by staff*_) and view all of my commission prices, art prices, and as things pick up I will be posting pictures of my work and more. 

I want to be able to give those on a budget a chance to get their own fursuit and to make my dream of producing fursuits a reality. 

Everyone starts somewhere, and I'm leaving my fate in the hands of you furs. ​
.


----------



## Teal (Aug 24, 2013)

Yes I want to spend hundreds on a suit from someone with no examples.


You can't even post a picture of a personal suit?
And you may want to rethink your website's color scheme.


----------



## Kalmor (Aug 24, 2013)

Teal said:


> Yes I want to spend hundreds on a suit from someone with no examples.
> 
> 
> You can't even post a picture of a personal suit?
> And you may want to rethink your website's color scheme.


Annnd this thread is in the wrong section.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 24, 2013)

with prices like that i am expecting novanightmare level of talent


----------



## Teal (Aug 24, 2013)

If this is your skill level you should not be trying to sell stuff.


Picture is from OP's DA.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 24, 2013)

yeeeeeeeah sweetie you're not ready.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 24, 2013)

i called it! novanightmare level. Op you should be visiting the fursuit livejournal and learn from them. You are no where NEAR ready to sell stuff. People may buy it but other suiters will hate them because we want some sort of quality when we see suits


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 24, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> i called it! novanightmare level. Op you should be visiting the fursuit livejournal and learn from them. You are no where NEAR ready to sell stuff. People may buy it but other suiters will hate them because we want some sort of quality when we see suits



this.
people who get fursuits pay hundreds of dollars to get them and dont want a suit that looks like a hairball that's been coughed up (just to set an example).


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 24, 2013)

also OP is 16, i wouldnt do dealings with a minor, EVER because it could blow up on either end legally


----------



## Teal (Aug 24, 2013)

Also most people don't want to give hundreds of dollars to someone who's accounts are a month old and have no presence anywhere.



dinosaurdammit said:


> also OP is 16, i wouldnt do dealings with a minor, EVER because it could blow up on either end legally


 That explains a lot.


----------



## ThaliaLupei (Aug 24, 2013)

That was the first one I made like six months ago- on my own, literally no help from anyone. Since then I've consulted with some of my mother's friends who are costume makers and they've given me loads of help. And like I said previously, everyone starts from somewhere. I'm doing this as a personal thing now, not with my friend who claimed the pictures and work as her own and I asked if she would let me post them and she said no. That was and still is my problem. 

I know people are very skeptical of buying from people with no references and no pictures of their work, I know. But if I have no where to start making my own business then where am I to go? 
My prices are so low because I'm trying to get my work out there and I am only charging for the fur and the accessories put into it. I know the head I have on my DA is horrendous. In the item listing on E-bay, and on the forum, I even said the quality is terrible. I've even offered to make it professional quality if they are willing to pay the fur costs. 
I have no examples as of now because I don't have the materials to make any new ones. I haven't for two months now. Money is a problem, as I'm sure we all know. 
And as for the quality being a "novanightmare" I assure you it is not. 
The very first one, the one posted here in the replies, yes, it is horrendous and the furring is shabby, the face isnt shaved down, there is no jawset in the mouth, the nose is a piece of fur, the eyes are terrible and it was made on an old t-shirt that's not even completely black. I didn't have any tools to do the work in which I work at then as I do now. I had no clipper set, I had no proper fur- I had old scraps from a ten year old costume- I didn't even have the right upholstery foam. I will not deny that it is absolutely terrible- I won't. 
But that is not the quality in which I make them now. If I still had the previous heads I made with my friend and I could SHOW you guys what I am capable of I would in a heartbeat. 
I myself understand the skepticism and I appreciate the comments made here, I see them as constructive criticism. 

I mean, I'll even make a head for someone who is known as professional quality once I have money for the materials and send it to them for free if you really question the quality in which I make them. 

(As for the wrong thread, I'm not sure what else to post it under as this is referring to fursuits and apparel.)


----------



## Kalmor (Aug 24, 2013)

ThaliaLupei said:


> I know people are very skeptical of buying from people with no references and no pictures of their work, I know. But if I have no where to start making my own business then where am I to go?


In the rules (which is posted in the forum you should have posted in) it states that you have to post examples. So this thread isn't even a valid one.


----------



## Teal (Aug 24, 2013)

ThaliaLupei said:


> That was the first one I made like six months ago- on my own, literally no help from anyone. Since then I've consulted with some of my mother's friends who are costume makers and they've given me loads of help. And like I said previously, everyone starts from somewhere. I'm doing this as a personal thing now, not with my friend who claimed the pictures and work as her own and I asked if she would let me post them and she said no. That was and still is my problem.


 So? I made my own as well before. I'm not gonna make one then try to start a business. 



> I know people are very skeptical of buying from people with no references and no pictures of their work, I know. But if I have no where to start making my own business then where am I to go?


 Make personal suits. That is what all suit makers have done. (expect for the really crappy ones)



> My prices are so low because I'm trying to get my work out there and I am only charging for the fur and the accessories put into it. I know the head I have on my DA is horrendous. In the item listing on E-bay, and on the forum, I even said the quality is terrible. I've even offered to make it professional quality if they are willing to pay the fur costs.


 To get your work out there you make suits, practice and get better.
Not use other people as guinea pigs.




> I have no examples as of now because I don't have the materials to make any new ones. I haven't for two months now. Money is a problem, as I'm sure we all know.


 Save up, buy materials slowly.




> But that is not the quality in which I make them now. If I still had the previous heads I made with my friend and I could SHOW you guys what I am capable of I would in a heartbeat.


So you don't have any pictures of these heads?
I find that hard to believe.


Wait to start a fur suit business till you've made some personal suits and are not a minor.


----------



## ThaliaLupei (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank you all. 

Feel free to delete this post.


----------



## Teal (Aug 24, 2013)

DELETING THE OPENING POST IS AGAINST THE RULES!


Can a mod please restore it?


----------



## Kalmor (Aug 24, 2013)

Another rule break in deleting the OP.

You're only digging yourself a bigger hole.


----------



## ThaliaLupei (Aug 24, 2013)

I ask that this post be deleted, if possible, thank you. I am aware the community is in a unanimous opinion toward what I have said so to avoid further conflict I ask that this post be deleted.


----------



## Teal (Aug 24, 2013)

ThaliaLupei said:


> I ask that this post be deleted, if possible, thank you. I am aware the community is in a unanimous opinion toward what I have said so to avoid further conflict I ask that this post be deleted.


 And you wanted to start a business....

This is really professional.


----------



## ThaliaLupei (Aug 24, 2013)

Well, I was shot down from the get-go. 
I was told that I am not ready to be trying to sell or promote the making of my fursuits so I am putting the idea back for a later time, so I ask that this post be deleted.


----------



## Teal (Aug 24, 2013)

ThaliaLupei said:


> Well, I was shot down from the get-go.
> I was told that I am not ready to be trying to sell or promote the making of my fursuits so I am putting the idea back for a later time, so I ask that this post be deleted.


 We don't usually delete posts here. 
If you wanted it to die and fade into oblivion you should have just let it be.


----------



## ThaliaLupei (Aug 24, 2013)

Then may I ask for someone to delete my profile, seeing as I can't? 
I can clearly tell I'm not ready to be in the environment these forums have.


----------



## Kalmor (Aug 24, 2013)

ThaliaLupei said:


> Then may I ask for someone to delete my profile, seeing as I can't?


We don't delete accounts, sorry.


----------



## ThaliaLupei (Aug 24, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Another rule break in deleting the OP.



It seems to me that you do.


----------



## Teal (Aug 24, 2013)

ThaliaLupei said:


> Then may I ask for someone to delete my profile, seeing as I can't?
> I can clearly tell I'm not ready to be in the environment these forums have.


 Stop trying to hide your mistakes.
(I'm pissed that I forgot to quote the OP -_-)


----------



## ThaliaLupei (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm not trying to hide my mistakes, I'm simply trying to remove myself from a group I'm not ready to be in.


----------



## Teal (Aug 24, 2013)

ThaliaLupei said:


> I'm not trying to hide my mistakes, I'm simply trying to remove myself from a group I'm not ready to be in.


 Then leave everything be and come back later.

Deleting everything makes you looking like you're hiding stuff.


----------



## ThaliaLupei (Aug 24, 2013)

I don't really plan to come back later, that's the thing. 
I'm not trying to sound like a kid about things or anything of that matter- I just like to keep things that I have no association with out of my emails and the like. 

But seeing as a simple request cannot be fulfilled, I shall leave this be and I thank you for your guy's time.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 24, 2013)

This has been closed. OP I seriously hope you make no attempt to be in business in the near future. You are not ready or mature, or old enough. All makers (good makers) take their time, spend their own money, and make many personal suits before they are ready and even then, just because you can make your own personal suit well does not mean you will do well as a maker.

There is a world of difference between working on your own stuff and working for others. Also note you are not allowed to advertise yourself for hire and I better not catch you trying to PM people offering. It will be an Instant Ban here. Understand? I have taken the OP and restored it minus the website like. Let this be an example to others who can't bother to read the rules and are not yet ready.


----------

